# Sat August 6th 11am TEAM SHIFT Sponsorship Meet.



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Check out this thread if you havent already: 
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=114662 

*Sat August 6th. 11am * 

Here is what will happen this day: 

We will meet up at 11am at the cerritos mall. The same spot that we met up when we went to Autobachs. 
Cerritos Mall Location  

Then at 12pm, we will cruise to Revelation Motor Sports 
Revelation Motor Sports Location  


after Revelation, then to Revolution!
---update---:
I just found this. 
Who: You, your friends, their friends, and so on.
When: Saturday Aug. 6, 2005 3pm-9pm
Where: Revolution Autowerks | 457 E. Arrow Hwy Suite C | Azusa, CA 91702
Why: Beacuse the last one had a weak show up rating (due to fathers day)
The Grand Opening Remix will feature things such as:
Most Items on Sale!
Free Food (While it lasts)
Free Drinks (While it lasts)
Tunes (DJ Chico)
Free headlight bulbs to the first 15 cars that show up (starting at 3pm.) (Luminics Gold Ion H4 or 9006) $30 value
Now if we can fill up the local parking lots heres what will happen.
(We must hit atleast 75 mildly modified imports for these next items)
Drawing for free Rev-Auto shirts
Raffle for a Revolution Autowerks gift certificate. (must be present to recieve gift certificate) Location

Its about a 30 min drive from Revelation to Revoloution. You don't have to go, but it looks like fun. There is going to be a ton of imports there and free food/prizes, ect...



at revelation, we will show them our team and what it is all about, ect ect... easysidahboy has talked to them about sponsorships already, so we just need to show them that its worth it for them. This meet will not be like the cerritos nissan one where we just sit around and wait for them. We will go there ourselves. This is a garage/shop, so we can check out the store and buy parts or what ever. Then we can go get lunch or just cruise to revolution and buy more parts or what ever we feel like doing. 

----------------
On a side note, we can understand if you can not make this meet due to previous plans, or obligations. But if you are able to make it, please do. It is important to the moving forward of our team/club.------
***THIS IS A ALL NISSAN CLUB, AND EVERYONE IS WELCOME IN IT, SO COME DOWN!****
*Please check in so that we know you will be coming*:
=======================================

1. Drkd11 
2. blue_specv 
3. TheGhost 
4. B15RED 
5. henwon 
6. Scratch705 (For sponsor meet, can't make that after meet) 
7. Eastsidahboy (both activities) 
8. Aliense-r 
9. Stan873 (cuz i know where I'm goin') 
10. Honda Crusher (i'm lazy ) 
11. Jeepers (he's lazier than me) 
12 JIME2000 (IM DOWN TO GO IF I DONT HAVE TO WORK) 
13. Got_ser (im also interested in that sponsorship)


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Drkd11 
2. blue_specv 
3. TheGhost 
4. B15RED 
5. henwon 
6. Scratch705 (For sponsor meet, can't make that after meet) 
7. Eastsidahboy (both activities) 
8. Aliense-r 
9. Stan873 (cuz i know where I'm goin') 
10. Honda Crusher (i'm lazy ) 
11. Jeepers (he's lazier than me) 
12 JIME2000 (IM DOWN TO GO IF I DONT HAVE TO WORK) 
13. Got_ser (im also interested in that sponsorship) 
im definately in... 
14. Ares Dracofyre (If I got my new car by then, which I should) 
15. Narcted. (He said he will probabley go) 
16. BluAEoN (maybe) 
17. mar oner 
18. HerrRotSpec


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

EDIT: ****UPDATE!!!!!!!* 

Ok...here is what is going to happen. IF YOU ARE GOING, AND YOU WANT TO HELP THE TEAM GET SPONSORED, YOU HAVE TO DO THIS:

1. Get your idea of what you think team shift is and why it would be good for us to be sponsored. You can read the members thread for a breif discription if you are a noob and cant figure it out for your self.

2. Call Eddie @ 562-924-1551

3. Explain who you are and that you are from team shift and you will be coming to the meet on the 6th and wanted to check in with him

4. Answer any questions he may have

IMPORTANT!!!!-**** If you are not willing to do this, then you dont deserve to be sponsored. Its as simple as that. You have to give some to get some. Call him during business hours and be VERY VERY POLITE AND PROFESIONAL. Please ask US any question you may have before you call.


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

drkd11 said:


> Check out this thread if you havent already:
> http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=114662
> 
> *Sat August 6th. 11am *
> ...



EDIT: ****UPDATE!!!!!!!* 

Ok...here is what is going to happen. IF YOU ARE GOING, AND YOU WANT TO HELP THE TEAM GET SPONSORED, YOU HAVE TO DO THIS:

1. Get your idea of what you think team shift is and why it would be good for us to be sponsored. You can read the members thread for a breif discription if you are a noob and cant figure it out for your self.

2. Call Eddie @ 562-924-1551

3. Explain who you are and that you are from team shift and you will be coming to the meet on the 6th and wanted to check in with him

4. Answer any questions he may have

IMPORTANT!!!!-**** If you are not willing to do this, then you dont deserve to be sponsored. Its as simple as that. You have to give some to get some. Call him during business hours and be VERY VERY POLITE AND PROFESIONAL. Please ask US any question you may have before you call.


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

OK MEET UPDATE:!!

Check out this thread if you havent already: 
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=114662 

*Sat August 6th. 2PM* 


Revelation Motor Sports 
Revelation Motor Sports Location  


after Revelation, then to Revolution! (Maybe if we want to)
I just found this. 
Who: You, your friends, their friends, and so on.
When: Saturday Aug. 6, 2005 3pm-9pm
Where: Revolution Autowerks | 457 E. Arrow Hwy Suite C | Azusa, CA 91702
Why: Beacuse the last one had a weak show up rating (due to fathers day)
The Grand Opening Remix will feature things such as:
Most Items on Sale!
Free Food (While it lasts)
Free Drinks (While it lasts)
Tunes (DJ Chico)
Free headlight bulbs to the first 15 cars that show up (starting at 3pm.) (Luminics Gold Ion H4 or 9006) $30 value
Now if we can fill up the local parking lots heres what will happen.
(We must hit atleast 75 mildly modified imports for these next items)
Drawing for free Rev-Auto shirts
Raffle for a Revolution Autowerks gift certificate. (must be present to recieve gift certificate) Location

Its about a 30 min drive from Revelation to Revoloution. You don't have to go, but it looks like fun. There is going to be a ton of imports there and free food/prizes, ect...


*UPDATE FROM JOSE!!********
I have talked to Eddie over at Revelations and it was a very positive conversation. 
here it is in a nutshell: 

You do not have to call him. I already talked to him, and i will keep in touch with him. I introduced myself and he was very glad that I had called him. 
We talked for a while about Team Shift and who we are and what type of club we are. 
I told him about our last attempt to get sponsored by Cerritos Nissan and how they pretty much dropped the ball big time on us. 

We are going to meet again for a lunch meeting next week before the August 6th meet to talk about the offer and what we can offer him. 

So far this is what is going to happen, and I NEED AS MANY PEOPLE THAT CAN SHOW UP TOO THIS, TO SHOW UP!!! 

August 6th (meet at Revelation) 
2:00pm 
Might have a BBQ and drinks. 
He want to know how many people/cars will be going so that he can make Stickers for our cars. (will talk about this when Him and I meet). He want to try and have them printed by the day we show up. 

Eddie and I are going to talk more about the sponsorship offer in out lunch meeting next week. So far the offer is that he can get us what we want for our cars at cost (which is an awsome deal) Revelation is an all around tuner shop, they sell from Alrams, audio systems, to performace parts and wheels. In return we advertise for him. 

Here is the list of people that said are going to show up. we need more! 

1. Drkd11 
2. blue_specv 
3. TheGhost 
4. B15RED 
5. henwon 
6. Scratch705 (For sponsor meet, can't make that after meet) 
7. Eastsidahboy (both activities) 
8. Aliense-r 
9. Stan873 (cuz i know where I'm goin') 
10. Honda Crusher (i'm lazy ) 
11. Jeepers (he's lazier than me) 
12 JIME2000 (IM DOWN TO GO IF I DONT HAVE TO WORK) 
13. Got_ser (im also interested in that sponsorship) 
im definately in... 
14. Ares Dracofyre (If I got my new car by then, which I should) 
15. Narcted. (He said he will probabley go) 
16. BluAEoN (maybe) 
17. mar oner 
18. HerrRotSpec


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Why are you posting B15sentra member names here on NF..they aren't nessesarily the same...


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Why does it matter? Most of the people who cross post on different sites use the same user name. Im just trying to show the amount of people that are going. Obviously you dont goto many meets or look at the threads if you are questioning this.


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Drkd11 
2. blue_specv 
3. TheGhost 
4. B15RED 
5. henwon 
6. Scratch705 (For sponsor meet, can't make that after meet) 
7. Eastsidahboy (both activities) 
8. Aliense-r 
9. Stan873 (cuz i know where I'm goin') 
10. Honda Crusher (i'm lazy ) 
11. Jeepers (he's lazier than me) 
12 JIME2000 (IM DOWN TO GO IF I DONT HAVE TO WORK) 
13. Got_ser (im also interested in that sponsorship) 
im definately in... 
14. Ares Dracofyre (If I got my new car by then, which I should) 
15. Narcted. (He said he will probabley go) 
16. BluAEoN (maybe) 
17. mar oner 
18. HerrRotSpec
19.joman


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

*****(OFFICIAL FINAL MEET UPDATE!)*******

Update!!!

Check out this thread if you havent already: 
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=114662 

Sat August 6th. 12:30PM 


Cerritos Mall
We are meeting at Cerritos Mall, (by sears) look for us. 
Date: August 6th (Saturday) 
time: 12:30pm

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=239+L...,0.039710&hl=en

after Revelation, then to Revolution! (Maybe if we want to)
I just found this. 
Who: You, your friends, their friends, and so on.
When: Saturday Aug. 6, 2005 3pm-9pm
Where: Revolution Autowerks | 457 E. Arrow Hwy Suite C | Azusa, CA 91702
Why: Beacuse the last one had a weak show up rating (due to fathers day)
The Grand Opening Remix will feature things such as:
Most Items on Sale!
Free Food (While it lasts)
Free Drinks (While it lasts)
Tunes (DJ Chico)
Free headlight bulbs to the first 15 cars that show up (starting at 3pm.) (Luminics Gold Ion H4 or 9006) $30 value
Now if we can fill up the local parking lots heres what will happen.
(We must hit atleast 75 mildly modified imports for these next items)
Drawing for free Rev-Auto shirts
Raffle for a Revolution Autowerks gift certificate. (must be present to recieve gift certificate) Location

Its about a 30 min drive from Revelation to Revoloution. You don't have to go, but it looks like fun. There is going to be a ton of imports there and free food/prizes, ect...


*UPDATE FROM JOSE!!********
I have talked to Eddie over at Revelations and it was a very positive conversation. 
here it is in a nutshell: 

You do not have to call him. I already talked to him, and i will keep in touch with him. I introduced myself and he was very glad that I had called him. 
We talked for a while about Team Shift and who we are and what type of club we are. 
I told him about our last attempt to get sponsored by Cerritos Nissan and how they pretty much dropped the ball big time on us. 

We are going to meet again for a lunch meeting next week before the August 6th meet to talk about the offer and what we can offer him. 

So far this is what is going to happen, and I NEED AS MANY PEOPLE THAT CAN SHOW UP TOO THIS, TO SHOW UP!!! 

August 6th (meet at Revelation) 
2:00pm 
Might have a BBQ and drinks. 
He want to know how many people/cars will be going so that he can make Stickers for our cars. (will talk about this when Him and I meet). He want to try and have them printed by the day we show up. 

Eddie and I are going to talk more about the sponsorship offer in out lunch meeting next week. So far the offer is that he can get us what we want for our cars at cost (which is an awsome deal) Revelation is an all around tuner shop, they sell from Alrams, audio systems, to performace parts and wheels. In return we advertise for him. 

Here is the list of people that said are going to show up. we need more! 

1. Drkd11 
2. blue_specv 
3. TheGhost 
4. B15RED 
5. henwon 
6. Scratch705 (For sponsor meet, can't make that after meet) 
7. Eastsidahboy (both activities) 
8. Aliense-r 
9. Stan873 (cuz i know where I'm goin') 
10. Honda Crusher (i'm lazy ) 
11. Jeepers (he's lazier than me) 
12 JIME2000 (IM DOWN TO GO IF I DONT HAVE TO WORK) 
13. Got_ser (im also interested in that sponsorship) 
im definately in... 
14. Ares Dracofyre (If I got my new car by then, which I should) 
15. Narcted. (He said he will probabley go) 
16. BluAEoN (maybe) 
17. mar oner 
18. HerrRotSpec 
19. joman 
20. IMaxedU

not final list of whos going, more people can come, and please so...just final update as in information about when and where and all that stuff.


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

It's official!!! 
Team Shift is sponsored by Revelation Motorsports. 


He will have Revelation Motorsports stickers made in various colors. 

*****This is the deal***** 
We can get stuff at cost/his prices, in return we advertise for him. 
Revelation Motorsports will not hook you up unless you are wearing the Team Shift sticker and the Reveltation Motorsports sticker. No "if" "ands" or "buts" 
You will need to have atleast one of each on your car. The point is to get both names out there. I will have him refer any Nissan that goes to his shop (that looks decent) to us. 

The Team Shift logo, and the Revelation Motorsports logo will be seen together as long as the sposorship lasts. We will have a special section on our website just for Revelation and any other sponsors that we get along the way. 

Revelation Motorsports will be the official shop of Team Shift. I know that from now on I will check with Revelation first, before ordering anything from anyone else. This is a great opportunity for those of you that have been wanting to hook up your cars but dont want to pay the Ssper Autobacs rediculous prices. 

Dont take this for granted, this is an awsome deal and I for one appreciate what Eddie and Revelation Motorsports is doing for us. 

Hope to see many many of you guys there at the meet this weekend. 

BYOB (beer)


----------

